# Poll #5 HGVC Elite vs non-Elite Owners? [ONE VOTE]



## Bill4728 (Sep 2, 2013)

POLL THREAD #5 HGVC Elite vs non-Elite Owners? [ONE VOTE]

non-Elite with less than 14,000 annual HGVC points
non-Elite with more than 14,000 annual HGVC points
Elite Lowest Level(Grandfathered owner) 
Elite Lowest Level (Hilton Club NY owner)
Elite Lowest Level (attained through HGVC developer [not Hilton club NY]
Elite Lowest Level (attained through HGVC affiliate) 
Elite PLUS (Grandfathered owner) 
Elite PLUS (attained through HGVC developer or affiliate) 
Elite PREMIER (Grandfathered owner) 
Elite PREMIER (attained through HGVC developer or affiliate) 

NOTE: 
Elite Entry Level requires a minimum of 14,000 points
Elite Plus requires a minimum of 28,000 points
Elite Premier requires a minimum of 34,000 points
HGVC Benefit list can be found here - http://www.hgvcelite.com/Home.aspx


----------



## dvc_john (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm not sure how to answer this. 
I'm lowest level elite, and own both affiliates and HGVC developer weeks.
And my affiliates alone or HGVC weeks alone would not get me elite - I need them both. Also, I don't see how anyone could get elite via just affiliates, as one requirement is at least one HGVC developer week must be included.


----------



## RX8 (Sep 3, 2013)

dvc_john said:


> I'm not sure how to answer this.
> I'm lowest level elite, and own both affiliates and HGVC developer weeks.
> And my affiliates alone or HGVC weeks alone would not get me elite - I need them both. Also, I don't see how anyone could get elite via just affiliates, as one requirement is at least one HGVC developer week must be included.



There are some people here who have elite status who purchased resale from an affiliate. 

I purchased resale from an affiliate and the points are elite eligible in that they are considered developer points. 

There is some doubt as to whether or not one could still obtain elite through that path. I was told in an "update" meeting that hgvc closed that loophole. I did not put much faith in the statement since it came from a salesman.


----------



## dvc_john (Sep 3, 2013)

I guess that there are 2 classes of affiliates. Some, like the Bay Club and Grand Pacific Palisades qualify for elite without also owning an HGVC resort.
My affiliates require that I also own an HGVC developed resort for the points to be qualified for elite status. Anyway, I still can't answer the poll as my elite status is a combination of HGVC resorts and affiliates. All but one of my affiliates were bought before HGVC existed, and were elite eligible. I also bought a resale week at an onsite, HGVC run, resale office at the resort. That week is also elite eligible, but it wasn't enough to raise me to the next tier. 

From the member guide:

To qualify for Elite privileges, Members
must maintain a designated minimum
number of Qualifying ClubPoints annually.
The minimum number of Qualifying
ClubPoints may vary from year to year.
Qualifying ClubPoints do not include any
interests acquired from third party resellers
or foreclosure processes. Qualifying
ClubPoints must include ownership from
one of the following resorts:
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club on
International Drive
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld
• Parc Soleil™ by
Hilton Grand Vacations Club®
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at
South Beach
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton
Hawaiian Village – The Lagoon Tower
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton
Hawaiian Village – The Kalia Tower
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at
Waikoloa Beach Resort
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the
Flamingo
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club Las Vegas
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the
Las Vegas Strip
• Valdoro Mountain Lodge
• West 57th Street by Hilton Club™
• Grand Waikikian® by
Hilton Grand Vacations Club®
• Kings’ Land by
Hilton Grand Vacations Club
• Hokulani Waikiki by
Hilton Grand Vacations Club
• Sunrise Lodge,
a Hilton Grand Vacations Club resort
• Elara,
a Hilton Grand Vacations Club resort
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at
Trump International Hotel Las Vegas
• The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at
Anderson Ocean Club
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at MarBrisa
• Grand Pacific Palisades Resort
• Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at
Coylumbridge
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at
Craigendarroch Lodges
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Dunkeld


----------



## RX8 (Sep 3, 2013)

dvc_john said:


> I guess that there are 2 classes of affiliates. Some, like the Bay Club and Grand Pacific Palisades qualify for elite without also owning an HGVC resort.



As far as I know the only way to get HGVC with Grand Pacific Palisades is with a resale purchase with HGVC already enrolled, with an affiliate onsite resale purchase, with HGVC direct purchase (they sell there too), and another HGVC developer purchase that qualifies an existing non-HGVC enrolled GPP deed.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 3, 2013)

dvc_john said:


> I'm not sure how to answer this.
> I'm lowest level elite, and own both affiliates and HGVC developer weeks.
> And my affiliates alone or HGVC weeks alone would not get me elite - I need them both. Also, I don't see how anyone could get elite via just affiliates, as one requirement is at least one HGVC developer week must be included.



The question is asking who gave you Elite Status - Hilton or an affiliate. 
It seems that the affiliates continue to count resale purchases toward Elite status while Hilton does not.


----------

